# Shannon MacMillan Interview



## DNGNCB (Dec 14, 2016)

Interesting perspective regarding the birth year changes, new heading rules, and Girls' Academy: https://www.soccernation.com/soccernation-sitdown-shannon-macmillan/


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2016)

When did Carrie become part of Soccer Nation?


----------



## DNGNCB (Dec 14, 2016)

timbuck said:


> When did Carrie become part of Soccer Nation?


Looks like September based on her first article: https://www.soccernation.com/author/carrie/


----------



## younothat (Dec 15, 2016)

*"Carrie Taylor:* How about the start of the Girls Developmental Academy?

*Shannon MacMillan:* The DA – I am not sure how I feel on this still as I am not completely sold that this is what is needed.  I think the current environment being rolled into the DA is going to lead to injuries for players due to over-training.  I think there should have been a greater focus placed on the coaches and the methodology of how they are developing players.  Every area is different and has its own unique set of issues and strengths.  I would have been more impressed if more time was spent in each community to get a pulse on the area and the clubs.  It is appalling to be on the sidelines hearing the amount of coaches screaming at players!"

She has some good points, not sure if the amount of training for DA is going to be greater compared to ECNL but the part about  the coaches and methodology from the current environment is spot on.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 15, 2016)

younothat said:


> *"Carrie Taylor:* How about the start of the Girls Developmental Academy?
> 
> *Shannon MacMillan:* The DA – I am not sure how I feel on this still as I am not completely sold that this is what is needed.  I think the current environment being rolled into the DA is going to lead to injuries for players due to over-training.  I think there should have been a greater focus placed on the coaches and the methodology of how they are developing players.  Every area is different and has its own unique set of issues and strengths.  I would have been more impressed if more time was spent in each community to get a pulse on the area and the clubs.  It is appalling to be on the sidelines hearing the amount of coaches screaming at players!"
> 
> She has some good points, not sure if the amount of training for DA is going to be greater compared to ECNL but the part about  the coaches and methodology from the current environment is spot on.



Our experience with Macmillan is that she is a fantastic person and coach. One of the few really committed to true development and not feeding parents bs to keep cashing their checks.


----------



## outside! (Dec 15, 2016)

chargerfan said:


> Our experience with Macmillan is that she is a fantastic person and coach. One of the few really committed to true development and not feeding parents bs to keep cashing their checks.


I wonder what Billy Garton thinks of her?


----------



## mahrez (Dec 15, 2016)

outside! said:


> I wonder what Billy Garton thinks of her?


" appalling to be on the sidelines hearing the amount of coaches screaming at players!".   Reminds me of a certain coach...


----------



## watfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Don't have any experience with her personally but liked her response to what are the goals for the club, "we want to offer a healthy and positive environment that focuses on the players and their development."  

As opposed to another DOC in town when asked a similar question his response was  "The coaches at We're Awesome SC are working hard to have our club become the most recognized soccer club and brand in the country..."


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 15, 2016)

watfly said:


> Don't have any experience with her personally but liked her response to what are the goals for the club, "we want to offer a healthy and positive environment that focuses on the players and their development."
> 
> As opposed to another DOC in town when asked a similar question his response was  "The coaches at We're Awesome SC are working hard to have our club become the most recognized soccer club and brand in the country..."


I like how you did that by not naming names.  I will say that a very quick search on the internet and I was able to track down the club.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 15, 2016)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I like how you did that by not naming names.  I will say that a very quick search on the internet and I was able to track down the club.


One of the two clubs I thought it could be! Makes me thankful my dd is where she is


----------



## Overlap (Dec 15, 2016)

DNGNCB said:


> Interesting perspective regarding the birth year changes, new heading rules, and Girls' Academy: https://www.soccernation.com/soccernation-sitdown-shannon-macmillan/


would have to agree, I don't think it's completely settled yet. I would bet more movement between teams as some parents will feel their kids on the wrong team based on other teams successes and coaches. U16 U17, U18 will still see success from teams that recruited heavily however, there will be a drop at the (Next 2 seasons, U18 due to the older players, kids that will be Seniors next year), this will also happen with the U17 and U16 in the following 1-2 seasons. I would bet the teams with the most age appropriate birth year that are the same grade, will have the most success.....messed up some good teams, now we'll see if they can reload.


----------

